# I'm crazy



## farmy (Jul 12, 2009)

I go get my guinea pig today! We were out last night and saw a sign about a special needs guinea pig looking for a home... well she has the same problem that a grey squirrel I adopted had. The people believe she was dropped on her head and now has a twitch... 

I have never had a guinea pig before but I am excited to be bringing her home. I know they do well in pairs so whenever I see another female guinea pig in need of a home I guess I will have two... 

pics to come this afternoon!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 12, 2009)

Congratulations and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to you for taking on a special needs animal!


----------



## Thewife (Jul 12, 2009)

Congratulations!

Guinea pigs are cool little critters!


----------



## farmy (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## mully (Jul 13, 2009)

Guinea pigs are very sweet. When my boys were little we always had a few guinea pigs around.  If you get another one you might want to see if they get along before you take it home especially same sex as they seem to be OK when they are raised together but do not always except a stranger so "test" them out.  They do fine as a lone animal if they have lots of human contact. Do not use the cedar shavings as it leads to kidney failure.  She is very cute so good luck with her. They are shy creatures so do not get her a house as she will hide in there and not be as social. It takes about a week to warn up to people.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## farmy (Jul 13, 2009)

I have been able to hold her and she "purrs" I put her on the couch and hand feed her greens which are her favorite, she is still unsure about my hubby! But, who isnt?!?


----------



## meme (Oct 3, 2010)

IT`S SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   CUTE!





                                    BYE


----------



## warthog (Oct 3, 2010)

So sweet.  They also live quite happily with rabbits.

We had a rabbit and guinea pig living together so years ago and they got along really well.


----------

